# Houston, TX - Urgent GR



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I received this from one our fosters here in Ft Worth. I forwarded it to a friend in GR rescue in Houston, but thought I would ask GRF if there is anyone that could help this sweet boy. Picture at the bottom.


====================================================
From: ndelise****
Subject: HELP -- REVISED--- HOUSTON, TX - Barkley - Sweet Golden Retriever Mix losing his home!!!
Date: Thu, 29 Jul 2010 15:26:24 -0500


*URGENT!!!! *

*Folks, I can’t believe Barkley, a sweet Golden Retriever has not received a home yet. Just received the owners response below. Barkly will be taken somewhere this weekend, who knows where … a shelter or dumped from the sounds of the owner. Sounds like Barkley is still a pup and maybe just going through the puppy stage, or it could be Barkley is not receiving the attention he needs and why he is acting out. Guess his owner has never heard about crating or obedience training. *

*Grace Stewart is asking for help. She has been trying to help find Barkley a home. If you can possibly help Barky, please contact Grace at *<mailto:[email protected]> *Looks like Barkley has been shaved, but definitely a Golden or mostly Golden as you can see in his pica below. Please help him find a loving home. Please don’t let this pup end up dumped somewhere or in a shelter. He just has today and tomorrow before this happens. Please, please, someone step up for him. He is a sweet boy and loves children as you can see in pica below. And, if someone does help, please let me know. I am so worried about him. *

*From:* Grace Stewart [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Thursday, July 29, 2010 2:20 PM
*To:* Bigley, Johnna
*Cc:* Cabals, Elisa; Linda Beatty
*Subject:* Re: HELP -- REVISED--- HOUSTON, TX - Barkley - Sweet Golden Retriever Mix losing his home!!! 
*Importance:* High

HELP! See his owner’s response below! I would take him temporarily except the female golden girl I have just went into heat on Tuesday before I could take her in to be spayed today. I’ve only had her 2-3 weeks and that was soonest they could take her. 

Grace

*From: *Philip 
*Date: *Thu, 29 Jul 2010 14:12:13 -0500
*To: *Grace Stewart <[email protected]>
*Subject: *Re: Barkley

*I just went home for lunch and he tore up another blanket in my kid's room and I put him outside to pee and he escaped my fence somehow. I’m pissed and I'm bringing him somewhere this weekend, let me know if you have any takers.

Philip
*
On Jul 29, 2010, at 1:53 PM, Grace Stewart <[email protected]> wrote:
How’s he doing? I’m trying to find him a home.


*From:* Bigley, Johnna 
*Sent:* Wednesday, July 21, 2010 5:57 PM
*To:* Dottie; Polvado, Rhonda K.; [email protected]; [email protected]; Kelsey, Alexandra; [email protected]
*Cc:* [email protected]; Cabrales, Elisa
*Subject:* REVISED--- HOUSTON, TX - Barkley - Sweet Golden Retriever Mix losing his home!!! 

*Please cross post this precious boy. Barkley is losing the only home and family he's ever known. 
*
*Just look at how loving he is with the daughter. It's such a sad deal for Barkley 
*
*Contact is a friend of the family:
**Gracen Stewart **at **[email protected]* <mailto:[email protected]> 




*From:* Cabrales, Elisa 
*Sent:* Wednesday, July 21, 2010 4:21 PM
*Subject:* HOUSTON, TX - Barkley - Golden Retriever Mix needs new home!
A friend of mine has a 7 year-old golden retriever mix that he can't keep anymore. All up to date on vaccines. Please let me know if you know anyone who might be interested. 
Gracen Stewart 
[email protected]


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I so wish I could take him. We rent, and I can not have another dog. I'm so close! I wish I could, but I just can't. Bumping this so that maybe someone who can help can see it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

No-one? .....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Is Barkley with a Golden REt. Rescue?
Perhaps some of the other TX Golden Ret. Rescues have someone to foster him.
He is REALLY BEAUTIFUL.
THE IDEAL would be to find someone on this forum.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I received an update about Barkley from the OP. He is going to rescue.*
*
*===============================
*
*
*
*From:* Gracen *****
*Sent:* Monday, August 02, 2010 9:15 AM
*To:* et al
*Subject:* Update on Barkley

Sorry I didn’t get back to all of you. Please pass this on to anyone who may not be on this list.

Barkley is being placed into the Golden Retriever Rescue of Houston (GRRH). Thank you for all of your concern. You all are amazing people with an amazing and much needed mission!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

If that doesn't work out, contact Golden Beginnings GRR. A better group, in my experience.


----------

